# Will my blast be ok, stuck in catheter first time :(



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi ladies 

Yesterday I had one blast transferred a 4bb on the advice of the embryologist.
Thought everything was going so well they took out the catheter and checked it under microscope and the blast was still in the catheter!!!! 
They transferred the embie into a new catheter and were able to transfer second time.

Since last night I've felt really hot and sore throat but have had a cold coming for a few days I think. I'm worries this may hurt things.

I'm so worried the embryo was damaged when it got stuck first time  
Has anyone had any experience of this?

I've been so positive up until now. I feel it's over already  
I know I need to pull myself together but if it wouldn't have got stuck I wouldn't worry  

I'm so worried I'll regret I didn't push for two blasts to go in...

Sorry to rant good to get it off my chest....

Xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Staceyemma*  it's meant to be Good Luck if the embie sticks in the catheter  it means it's extra sticky  xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hope so faithope  xxx

Xxx


----------



## D500D (Feb 10, 2012)

There was actually a study and success rates are 1% higher when embie gets stuck


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you for your reply     xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Ohh I'm not sure Hun but good luck  xx


----------



## magiclyrics (Apr 27, 2011)

had 2 placed back on Tue and 1 got stuck, feel more hopeful now


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Magic lyrics it worked for me! Xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*staceyemma* I don't like saying 'I told you so'...


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Faithope   oh love I do love it... that I was wrong   I was SO sure it wouldn't work!
That it would be all funny shaped and be hurt from its ordeal  
hope you are ok   nervous as hell like me I bet! Too scared to join any preganancy threads.. maybe we should start our own!   xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Staceyemma* I joined the twin thread but no due date thread. I am a walking nightmare, any twinge, if I feel wet down there, I freak out. Have had major period pains at times and that really makes me worry. So far, so good. Feeling sick as a dog and boobs have a life of their own pain wise. How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

I completely understand how u feel  
I have period type pains, I too freak out if I feel a bit wet too   not good is it  

I don't feel too sick luckily, I feel nauseous sometimes but ok.
The main thing for me is extreme tiredness!

My boobs hurt a bit mainly when I let them loose out of my bra   
I see you have another scan on the 13th?

Im having one through NHS at 10 weeks beacuse of my ohss etc.. so tempted to have a private one next week..
All sorts goes through your head doesn't it?

Would love to be able to relax and enjoy it   xxx
xxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I am having weekly reassurance scans at my early pregnancy clinic as I have had 3 MC's, as this monday was a bank holiday, I missed out on a scan but yes, monday next week I have one, midwife on the 20th. You got a booking in appointment sorted yet? I have all day/night sickness that comes and go's but I retch all day long. So glam


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes midwife appointment is on 22nd May  

Wishing you all the best for your scan Monday   xx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Ladies, can you please keep all the pregnancy chat for the pregnancy threads please  

Sharry xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Opps, sorry


----------



## dotty84 (Mar 24, 2013)

Mine got stuck too, im only 2days into transfer this have given me hope, also have a bad cold n cough   feel reallly under the weather, congrats xx


----------



## gee27 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi dotty84

I had my transfer on wed and both my blasts got stuck too! Hoping this is a lucky sign!! Xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Good luck ladies


----------



## dotty84 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks Stacey   Gee27..... im losing my marbles    heeeeelp lol, I had a fet of a single 5d blast, sooooo hoping we have luck, ive had niggling mild cramps in mostly left side of pelvis so far nothing else, im going mad browsing the net! Ive even been browsing asdas grocery online shopping o look at pg test kits!!!!!  the suspense is murder xx


----------



## gee27 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dotty84... I've had as bit of niggling too!! I'm also suffering from runny nose and sore throat like you, I think I'm also driving myself mad googling- everything is so contradictory. 
When is your otd? Xx


----------



## dotty84 (Mar 24, 2013)

29th May, no doubt i will test earlier, im already tempted tomorrow!!! STOP ME. When is the earliest to detect hcg i wonder, stacey you got yours 6dp5dt woweeeee. Xxx


----------



## gee27 (Apr 25, 2011)

My otd is Friday 24th! I've only tested early once and it was so disheartening, it's honestly not worth it! Xx


----------



## dotty84 (Mar 24, 2013)

I know, im not gonna bother till at least tues, my cold is loads better now thank god, how are you feeling dee? I havent had anymore cramps, nothing, just feel normal and quite relaxed today   xx


----------



## gee27 (Apr 25, 2011)

My cold has gotten worse, was in bed this morning crying over it.. I really need to get a grip lol!! I've had cramps this afternoon but don't really know what to make of them, what will be will be I suppose!! Hopefully ill feel better tomorrow.
Glad Ur feeling better and relaxed, best way xx


----------

